

Happy New Year! - terpua

Dear Startups,<p>Have a prosperous 2008!<p>Cheers.
======
qvtqht
&#1057; &#1053;&#1086;&#1074;&#1099;&#1084;
&#1043;&#1086;&#1076;&#1086;&#1084;!

~~~
terpua
nice try :)

------
kirubakaran
Puthaandu Nal Vaazhthukkal. (Tamil)

------
hhm
Feliz ano nuevo!!! (Spanish) (the first "n" doesn't appear as it should, but
well...)

~~~
Xichekolas
Happy new anus to you too...

(Changing that enye into an enn is just a bad situation in Spanish sometimes!
;)

Any hope on yc news ever supporting fancy characters like that?

~~~
hhm
I know, but there isn't another way to wish a happy new year in Spanish...
What was I going to say, "Felicidades"? It's a pity I couldn't use the enie.

~~~
Xichekolas
Yeah I know the fault isn't yours. It's always annoying to deal with non-
english characters.

I was just being mischievous and pointing out the humor to the non-spanish
speakers among us.

------
codeLove
"puthu valsara aashamsakal"

 _/in my mother tongue,Malayalam/_

------
ivan
Stastny Novy rok (Slovakian) and better yc.utf-8 support :)

~~~
hollerith
I think utf-8 or Unicode support would be a disimprovement.

~~~
ivan
it was a joke holarit

------
cubicle67
Anyone else have their kids wake them up before 7 this morning :( Looks like
being another long hot Summer day...

Happy new year everyone!

------
reitzensteinm
G'Day, mate! Throw a beaut snag on the barbie this arvo and have yerself a
true blue Aussie New Years. Stone the flamin' crows, these blowies are putting
a damper on things.

P.S. Bring an esky.

(guess...)

------
getp
Gelukkig Nieuwjaar! (Dutch)

------
edu
Bon any nou! (Catalan)

------
blader
Xin nian kuai le.

Pronounced: Sxeen neeyan kooai luh.

------
Wolke
&#1057; &#1053;&#1086;&#1074;&#1099;&#1084;
&#1043;&#1086;&#1076;&#1086;&#1084;!

------
muriithi
Mwaka mpya wenye furaha.(Kiswahili)

------
pistoriusp
Voorspodige nuwe jaar. (Afrikaans)

------
kirse
Siht Sia-ekaf Egaugnal! (Latvian)

------
nraynaud
Bonne annee !

(first French !)

------
kashif
Naya saal mubarak! (Urdu-India)

------
redorb
cheers and beers!

------
darius
An nou fericit! (Romanian)

------
btw0
&#26032;&#24180;&#24555;&#20048;&#12290;

------
btw0
&#26032;&#24180;&#24555;&#20048;&#12290;

------
tomh
S Novom Rokom! (Ukrainian) and yah, +1 to utf-8 support.

------
anaphoric
Gott nytt, god fortsattning! (Svenska)

------
mad44
Mutlu yillar

------
ardit33
Gezuar vitin e ri!! (Albanian)

------
tonit
Frohes neues Jahr! (german)

------
seren6ipity
Happy New Year (English) ;)

~~~
lst
eppi niu ia! (arc english)

------
david927
Stastny Novy Rok! (Czech)

------
davidw
Auguri di buon anno! (it)

------
DarrenStuart
Aye, have a good one all.

------
mov
Feliz ano novo! (pt_BR)

------
PStamatiou
Xronia Polla! (Greek)

